
EU’s Parliament Signs Off on Disastrous Internet Law: What Happens Next? - sanqui
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/03/eus-parliament-signs-disastrous-internet-law-what-happens-next
======
the_duke
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19490869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19490869)

~~~
glitcher
Not really a dupe when one points to a twitter feed, and the other points to
an article on EFF. Same topic maybe, but substantially different content.

~~~
dang
Different content for sure, but the same story from an HN point of view. If we
can figure out a good way to bucket related URLs like this together that's in
keeping with HN's minimalist UI, that would be good though. Karma sharing
should be part of that too.

